# Your Favorite



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2015)

Whats Your favorite hand tool or device in your work area or shop?


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 18, 2015)

My favorite tool is my Dremel. I use it for everything.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

For my bikes it has to be my Parks work stand.Would never want to work on bikes without it again.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2015)

vincev said:


> For my bikes it has to be my Parks work stand.Would never want to work on bikes without it again.



Ditto...can't work without it.
Then there is my brass wheel on my bench grinder. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd say my park tools pedal wrench and cone wrenches. Makes those fine adjustments on the hubs nice and easy.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2015)

A good, USA-made Craftsman socket set is a huge plus. Combine it with a really well-made adjustable wrench for oddball sizes, and you have a must-have set of tools there.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 27, 2015)

These are a must have. Ratcheting wrenches from Sears and anti seize for all those precious nuts


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2015)

Aside from an axle vise, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000C...=axle+vise&dpPl=1&dpID=41qcdG5GGvL&ref=plSrch
I really love my ultrasonic parts washer. I use Simple Green. Plop the bearings, hub parts, chain etc in the washer while your cleaning up the paint, rust, whatever. Couple hours later, you get clean parts.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 10, 2015)

My favorite has to be the die for fork threads.Last week I cut down a girl's Shelby springer to make into a boys.  Also bought a boys rollfast last week and for some reason when I took the springer fork off the fork threads were bad. really hard to get the nut off the fork.
This die easily cuts new threads and repairs bad ones.
Pictured is one of my favorite springers built by Murray.The one that pliers is pointing to has about 5 threads that for whatever reason are messed up. One pass with the die and it's fixed.I had a J.C. Higgins fork that was smashed almost to an oval on the threaded end.After pounding it back round the best I could, I re threaded it and it was fine. Good tool to have

View attachment 224868


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 12, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Aside from an axle vise, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000C...=axle+vise&dpPl=1&dpID=41qcdG5GGvL&ref=plSrch
> I really love my ultrasonic parts washer. I use Simple Green. Plop the bearings, hub parts, chain etc in the washer while your cleaning up the paint, rust, whatever. Couple hours later, you get clean parts. View attachment 224676




What do you have for an ultrasonic parts cleaner?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 12, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> What do you have for an ultrasonic parts cleaner?









I think it was 140ish? on Amazon.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 12, 2015)

Manly 16" Skil Saw


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 14, 2015)

Geez . But cool ! 







bikeyard said:


> Manly 16" Skil SawView attachment 225145


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 14, 2015)

Today this was my favorite tool. I was able to remove a ton of old paint off of this tank.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Manly 16" Skil SawView attachment 225145




That ain't no Skil Saw, that's a Makita circular saw.    Those arbor drive saws are made for left handers and they are truly dangerous with a bad habit of kicking back or binding.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2015)

Floor drill press is one handy tool for me.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2015)

vincev said:


> Floor drill press is one handy tool for me.




Me too! But I still can't figure out why I need all the holes in the floor. I'm gonna keep drilling though.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

My fav tool is the one I need at that particular moment. Ergo.......I have to keep adding tools. A man can never have too many tools. 


Don


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

squeedals said:


> My fav tool is the one I need at that particular moment. Ergo.......I have to keep adding tools. A man can never have too many tools.
> 
> 
> Don




Amen brother!!!!!


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Amen brother!!!!!




And of course.......my wife's favorite tool is ME!

Don


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That ain't no Skil Saw, that's a Makita circular saw.    Those arbor drive saws are made for left handers and they are truly dangerous with a bad habit of kicking back or binding.



You got that right Gary. Back when I was a young apprentice carpenter an old timer gave me some very good advice,"Never let your fingers leave your hand".


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 16, 2015)

How about this one.  This is much more fun to operate.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 16, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> How about this one.  This is much more fun to operate.
> 
> View attachment 225818




Now that is a manly tool! Earlier this spring I was at a friends house looking at his old barn, marveling at it's post and beam construction . All the floor joists were mortised into a large beam in the center of the barn to support the 2nd floor.The more I looked , the more amazed I was knowing the work it must have took to do this work so precise over 100 years ago........with only hand tools!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm more impressed with that lumber! You can't find stuff like that here in Arizona since all our small time mills closed down up north.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I'm more impressed with that lumber! You can't stuff like that here in Arizona since all our small time mills closed down up north.




Its getting harder here too.  Timber frame isn't found in the code books, so the inspectors are baffled.  They are starting to require graded lumber with stamps.  The engineers all want metal brackets and lags, which is not true timber framing.  The days of knowledge are waning.  The information is out there, just in different books.  There are timber frame structures that have stood for hundreds of years, long before inspectors and lumber stamps.


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> How about this one.  This is much more fun to operate.
> 
> View attachment 225818




Very cool stuff!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 20, 2015)

13 days raw lumber to standing frame.  No kit here baby  Sometimes the right tools make the job


----------



## the tinker (Jul 20, 2015)

That's really something bike. I have been a carpenter since 69 and never built anything with timber framing.Gosh that looks like fun! Nice job. What is that building going to be? Looks like a great place to work too.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 20, 2015)

Its going to be a small home.  A client I work for bought a piece of river front property with a old camp on it, he was allowed to tear it down and build something new as long as it was within the same foot print.  Kind of an odd size the bottom is 12 x 40, the second story is 16x40.  I've done quite a few of them at this point.  I've been fortunate, I started doing carpentry with this kind of stuff in the 80's.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> 13 days raw lumber to standing frame.  No kit here baby  Sometimes the right tools make the jobView attachment 226597View attachment 226598View attachment 226599View attachment 226600




Jim,   That is f'n cool! Very nice work.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm with tinker, nice job and it sure looks like a lot fun! The closest thing I've done to that is a conventional frame roof with heavy timbers, rough sawn 6 and 8x, with everything mortised into the ridge beam. That was fun and the most disgusting project I was ever involved in was building a geodesic dome house, kit, on the side of South Mountain near Central Ave. in Phoenix. The whole city wanted it torn down when it was near completion and I couldn't blame them. What an eyesore on the side of the mountain and it made me sick to look at in the mornings as I was heading to work.


----------



## murray man (Jul 22, 2015)

I say the best tool is my brass wheel on my bench grinder also
saves alot of time when removing rust.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2019)

My newest favorite: 18 inch by 2 inch thick velcro bands from Amazon.  Helps keep those forks facing forward!  Excellent when transporting bikes as well.


----------

